# Nps for nikon



## memorishots (Jan 26, 2012)

Is any one a NPS for Nikon ?


----------



## ann (Jan 27, 2012)

huh?


----------



## julia2 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am unable to understand this. please explain.... ?


----------



## memorishots (Feb 3, 2012)

Nikon Professional services ... You get Benfits like free d- slr camera if you make a video for Nikon you get repairs services faster ETC

new York N


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 12, 2012)

memorishots said:
			
		

> Is any one a NPS for Nikon ?



I am a member of NPS. What were you having questions about?


----------

